# Opinions on my Boy!



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

My baby guy is all grown up now , and I was hoping to get a critique.

I just tried to take this shot outside, and I'm not sure it's the greatest, as he looks all bunched up with much more angulation in his back than he actually has... I apologize in advance for my inadequate stacking skills.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It would be easier to have a picture of him standing naturally from the side at shoulder height. He almost looks like he is starting to sit in this picture and it was taken from above so it is much harder to determine the angulation. He is a handsome boy though.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I see what you mean. This is indoors, with kind of a distracting background, any better?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm no judge of any thing but he has a tremendous head and gorgeous coloring. Is he a Yake baby?


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

He has nice bone, and great color, i am not fond of sables (not that anything is wrong just not my preferance) but he is very nice, he looks to have nice tight feet, how old is he


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Britney, the second pic is better but still not quite at the level of the dog. Don't bend down, CROUCH down. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/126972.html

Here is a good example of being on the same level as the dog. The best way to tell is to look at the perspective of the feet. In your photo, we see a lot of "air space" between the paws but in Xero's photo linked above, there's hardly any space between the paws and that is due to the camera angle.

Having said that, and keeping in mind it is hard to judge from this angle, he has tight feet, great bone, looks a little down in the pasterns, excellent head, nicely sized ears, topline could be better and I can't really tell what exactly I'm seeing as an issue because of the "scrunchy stack," but overall he is a very nice dog. Excellent head, color, and pigment, wonderfully dark eye. I can't really comment properly on his shoulder due to the angle but it does look pretty nice. I'd like to see a better stack to get a better idea of his length of body, shoulder angles, the topline, and whether he's slightly cowhocked or just in a funny stack. 

Congrats on a GORGEOUS dog.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks guys! I would love to get a good solid critique, so I probably shouldn't have fussed around with these silly attempts and just waited until my husband got home to take the picture for me!









Will do that tomorrow.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Does this work better?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Getting there, but the camera is clearly positioned towards the dog's front so there is a slight angle and it's definitely not "dead-on" with the side of the dog. Plus, still not low enough and also the lighting isn't quite good and the dog's head is not straight in line with the body but turned to the camera.

Before you PM me a strangle and a smack, taking stack photos is VERY VERY tough, but you are getting better. He's clearly not all bunched up but his body is slightly turned toward the camera. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=791103&page=1#Post791103

That link will help a LOT. Keep going and keep posting your progress here!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

Getting a good stack photo is pretty much a 3 person job , one to hold and position the dog , one to stand in front of him/her to keep their attention looking forward , and one to actually take the photo , or should I say photo's , I'm sure glad we have digital camara's now , with that delete button or I would have dozens of photo albums of nothing but pictures of dog tongues , noses and buttocks.

very good looking dog , Sables Rule !!!


----------



## sheesh101 (Nov 24, 2005)

Love his head and pigment. Looks to have very nice angulation too. Very handsome boy!


----------

